# Sale! River gear sale at the Pulsefab.com



## Pulsefabrivergear (Oct 4, 2010)

Hello river runners. We are having a big sale on our web site as a summer close out! Great deals on great gear all made in Idaho. Please check out our site at: White Water and Industrial Products

email us with any questions or comments; [email protected]

Enjoy the last of August and some cool Sept floating with some great new gear.


----------

